# Totana, new aire.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the web site for the new Aire at Totana. It's due to open soon. We went for a look a couple of weeks ago and I would say it's best to follow the directions on the map, Totana is rather tight in a large vehicle although not impossible.

Link: http://camperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/

Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Some one should kick there bum over the GPS they have given, it should be 37 47'33 1 30'35, not 37 54´49 1 15´45 which is miles away.

Ian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Olley, I have an email address for Jumar, I will ask him to pass it on, Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan good idea, be even better if they used decimal, google is very fussy how degrees, minutes and seconds are entered, whereas decimal is easy, just copy and paste.

For the centre of the site that's 37.792605,-1.509869

Ian


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hola,

pleaese no kicka me bum, I em nue at given GPS co or dan ates,

guna get hit rite next tyme. You har welcom to visit de plaice wen you want an ave a drink wiv me and a laf.

Gracias para todo informacion.

jumar


----------

